# yep, Im new !



## CyPurrHimmie (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi their!
Well, lets see... I am from WI. I am an artist and an dedicated animal rep for the treatment of kindness and not cruelty to animals. I have a great love of animals, always have. I started young in the show world, I started showing Quarter horses in the AQHA when I was six, I have shown dog's in the AKC and I now show Himalayans in the ACFA... So as you can see I have a thing for showing animals. I spend a lot of my time donating my art and time to my cat club for awards and fund raisers. Their are six Himalayan (alters) in my household three red points (Jonathon, Jeffery & Liberty) a seal point (Katee), blue point (Tobee) and finnaly a seal tortisshel (Chloie). I also have a betta named Sam and a painted Quarter named Tawny Bars McCue aka Tawny. Well, that is about all I can think of at this time.
I look forward to chatting about cat issues and being a part of this forum.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi fellow Wisconsinite!!


----------



## kelly4582 (Apr 10, 2005)

welcome!  what kind of artist are you? lol


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum!
You are amongst people alike here


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Welcome to cat forum post offten


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome CyPurrHimmie! We are happy to have you here.


----------



## CyPurrHimmie (Apr 23, 2005)

Thank you for the very worm welcome!  
I paint and draw just about anything I like. I mainly paint show cats, dog's and I am finally trying my hand at horses. I do a lot of catalog drawings for cat clubs and awards as well, groom surrounds etc. I dabble in jewelry and was once asked to supply Marshal Fields... I am so proud 8) but, due to lack of time that was never given my go ahead.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome! I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome and please post pictures of your kitties


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome  . I would like to see pictures of your art. You can always got it in the art and literature section :wink: .


----------



## CyPurrHimmie (Apr 23, 2005)

http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... ge_002.jpg


I really hope this works, I am not very computer savy!If this works this is Jonathon my first show Himmie, Posing for the photographer.


----------



## CyPurrHimmie (Apr 23, 2005)

YES, it worked!!!

http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... -thumb.jpg

http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... -thumb.jpg

http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... ns-med.jpg

My first picture is of Tobee, he is a blue point Himmie.
Second- Jeffery, red point.
And finally, this is a painting I did for a friend that shows Berman's... Curious Berman's.


----------



## kelly4582 (Apr 10, 2005)

aw the cats are oh-so cute! and your painting is good!


----------



## CyPurrHimmie (Apr 23, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum. You will find like minded people here. Enjoy!


----------

